# Staph



## StaceyRosado

Ok is staph bacterial or viral? 

I think it is viral which would mean that antibiotics would not work to clear a staph infection up. But when people get staph infections they treat them, right? So I am confused. I know I should jsut look it up but I am to tired.

Destiny has what probably is staph on her legs. last week I noticed some bumps on the inside of her back legs and it looked like dry skin. I forgot to treat it due to some tragic circomstances at my place and last night I noticed the bumps were more and some were slightly *****. Well tonight it was worse -- and with me handling her legs I think I popped some of the pimple things last night and tonight and caused it to spread. I hold her legs so that Kitten can nurse at times when her mom doesn't have enough to feed her so that is why I was handling them and noticed.

her daughter is the one with the ***** rear -- which incidentally usually clears up in 2 weeks on its own but not this time, it keeps coming back. 

I gave her a shot of penicillin but got to thinking "I wonder if Staph is viral"

Anyway that is why I am asking.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

Good Morning Stacey,
I found this on Google (I Luv Google, lol) hope it helps,

STAPHYLOCOCCAL DERMATITIS

Heavy rains and high humidity often bring about skin diseases in goats. Staphylococcal dermatitis can be a common skin problem for goats housed in wet areas. No vaccine or other medication exists specifically for staph's prevention in goats, and it can be frustratingly difficult to control and eliminate.

Staph usually occurs on does' udders and teats and on bucks' testicles, but it can occur over the back and other parts of the goat's body as well. Hair follicles get infected and raised pustules appear -- sometimes oozing white exudate (pus). Hair may fall out, leaving bare skin. It is not painful to the goat. However, in cold weather, it may be neccesary to "goat coat" the animal with a T-shirt or similar protective clothing to keep it warm.

The key to clearing up a staph infection is to keep the infected area clean and dry. Daily attention is required to achieve this goal. If the sores are oozing pus, protect your hands with disposal gloves and gently squeeze out the exudate using dry paper towels. Carefully contain and dispose of the pus-filled paper. Heavily-infected pustules can be filled with 7% iodine after clearing the pus. Using fresh dry paper towels and single-use gloves, cleanse the affected areas with Betadine Solution and dry thoroughly. Cleanse once more, this time with Nolvasan Teat Dip Solution and again dry thoroughly. Dust the affected areas with baby powder, talc, or cornstarch. A single injection of one cc of prednizone is helpful. If injectable prednizone is not available and prednizone tablets are on hand, grind up several tablets equalling one cc, mix them in water, and orally drench the goat.

Put the goat on a five-day regimen of systemic antibiotics to prevent infection from affecting the entire body. Penicillin, streptomycin, and oxytetracycline are acceptable choices. Do not cut short the five-day regimen whenever antibiotics are administered. There are several types of Staph, some of which are resistant to certain classes of antibiotics; if one of these doesn't work, try another. The only way to be certain that Staph is involved is to have a vet examine the goat, take a sample of the infection, and culture it.

Any time a goat is sick, the use of an immune-system booster is appropriate. BoSe (injectable selenium with vitamin E) is believed to be helpful in boosting immune systems, as is ID-1, an orally-administered product sold by Ron Keener ([email protected]).

Move and house the goat in a dry, clean area, away from the pen or pasture in which it became infected. Clean and bleach infected materials, including feed dishes and the insides of sheds against which the goat may have had physical contact. Staph is contagious to other goats and to humans.

There are several possible alternative treatments that are under investigation by this writer. The topical applicable of Gentamycin Spray is being tested; so far results are inconclusive and not encouraging. A more promising treatment is the use of Delmont Lab's Staphage Lysate (SPL). Licensed for use in dogs and humans for staph infections of the skin, it is designed to boost the immune system and avoid extended use of antibiotics. Dosage is 1 cc per week for 10 weeks given sub-cutaneously (SQ). This writer is undertaking a test of SPL for skin staph and will report the results when completed.

Do not confuse Staph infections with Soremouth (contagious ecthyma) or other skin diseases. Staph is a skin disease most often found in areas of high rainfall and heavy humidity in conjunction with goats housed in close confinement.


----------



## whatknott

That was a good article. Stacey, based on that, I would assume those babies that had the sores on their rears had staph too. 
I had an exotic animal that kept getting infected toenails. For years I was using different antibiotics - 3 vets said it was fungal but she never responded to treatments for that. Then finally I had a good culture done and it was staph. Still had to use antibiotics but a different kind and for 2 weeks. Hasn't come back 
Sounds like it's going to be real "fun" treating in your goat! Nothing is ever simple for treatments, is it?


----------



## StaceyRosado

no it isn't! 

thanks that was a good artical -- probably by Sue R---(forget her last name) right? 

Ok so I have iodine I can spray on it --- but actually removing the puss might be difficult as the "spots" are tiny like pimples and I am not going to be popping pimples so I will only do that if I can - like large areas.

Well if the penicillin doesnt' work I know I can try the LA 200. Lets just hope the penicillin works (my luck it won't because well..............thats just me this year grrr)


----------



## RunAround

I have to add my two cents about this article. There is a lot of wrong information medically in it. Don't not give prednisone! That cuts down the immune system. Thats the last thing you want to do to an animal who is trying to fight off an infection. 

Also I wouldn't pop the bumps. Your just going to spread anything contained it them. Let the goats body/immune system figure out when those should be popped. 

I do think the Iodine is a good idea, it will help dry it.

BWT Staph is a bacteria so you can treat it with antibiotics. But, it can be antibiotic resistant. You could also try some things like neosporine(sp), or any antibiotic ointment.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer

Stacey I got that article at 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/staphDermatitis06.html


----------



## RunAround

Here is a link to info on Staph from the CDC:

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dhqp/ar_mrsa_ ... ic.html#11

I know it's about Staph in people, but is the same Staph. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

thanks Ashely.

I wasn;t sure abotu popping them either (I know you arent' suppose to pop pimples on your face either)


----------



## susanne

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado

well I have been giving her antibiotics for 3 days now and it seems to be working. and that is all I have done (been crazy at work with my boss getting fired).

Now why wouldn't you give antibiotics for a bacterial infection :?


----------



## RunAround

If you already started her on a antibiotic I would finish it off, especially if this is a staph infection. You don't want to be creating a resistant staph. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah I figured I would do so. But I am still learning stuff so I like to know why for the next time (because with goats there is always a next time! grrr :GAAH: )


----------



## RunAround

lmao! No kidding! :roll: :hair:


----------



## susanne

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado

well management isn't the issue --- we had a flood for a couple weeks. Everything is dry now.


----------



## susanne

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado

When weather strikes there is so little we can do! I am just so glad on a number of fronts that we dried out. 

I am trying not to get stressed out over things but when I get a chance you will all know what has been happing at my place to make me jump at little things.

(my computer gives me fits to do ANYTHING! - going to try the family computer after it boots up)


----------



## enjoytheride

I used the Nolvsan scrub daily per vets advice- I did daily for almost a month but if I even missed a day, it came right back. Eventually I rubbed in triple antibiotic ointment too and that finally allowed me to get ahead of it. 
I live in a "cloud" rain forest- you know when you look up to the hills and their tops are lost in the clouds- dry is a relative term here.
I think that once this stuff shows up, it keeps coming back. I wonder if there is a cycle to this and eventually it will not happen so much.


----------



## StaceyRosado

she is already clearning up. All the scabs are falling off and it is no longer *****! :clap:


----------



## susanne

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado

OO tell me more! What type of vaccine is it?


----------



## enjoytheride

I bought some Lysigin but have not used it yet. I got mine from Jeffers.


----------



## susanne

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ok I will look into it thanks very much. I have worried also about mastitis in her as she is more firm in her mamary glands then I like to feel so I am always putting Kitten on her to nurse to keep her milked out. 

So it is all making sense. 

Of course I JUST placed an order with Jeffers and it arrived already :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround

Lol Stacey! Thats how it works. I just got an order from Jeffers too and I already need to place another! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am currently out of money --- so it will go on my wish list which already has a couple things on it.


----------



## susanne

delete


----------



## StaceyRosado

:slapfloor:


----------



## Juperlative

OMG I am laughing so hard...I kept wondering why the symptoms you were describing were ***** then I realized it was because you were using the "P" word LOL. Childish I know, but it's late 

This is a very informative thread, thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Artdrake

Just got off the phone with the vet about my doe with staph on her udder I've already treated my doe with a regimen of LA 200, he said use Baytril or Excede. I have both, anybody have luck with one more than another?


----------

